# Remove Face On A Seiko 7005-2000



## APGH (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi

My vintage Seiko 7005-2000 stopped work and I am trying to remove the face to inspect it. I have tried everything but cant find how to remove front plate with the numbers on (well actually it hasn't got any number but you know what I mean), can anyone help please?

Andrew


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

APGH said:


> Hi
> 
> My vintage Seiko 7005-2000 stopped work and I am trying to remove the face to inspect it. I have tried everything but cant find how to remove front plate with the numbers on (well actually it hasn't got any number but you know what I mean), can anyone help please?
> 
> Andrew


Are you thinking about the dial? If so, there two concentric screws along the edge that holds the dial feet. Loosen then half a turn and the dial should be loose. You have to remove the hands of course.


----------



## APGH (Jul 4, 2009)

Ketil Johansen said:


> APGH said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Ketil Hi

Yes I meant Dial. I had already rotated the screws you are talking about - are they the ones with a offset hole in them? The trouble is now I have moved them I don't know what position is released and which is locked.

Also because I can't remove the winder, its difficult to see these screws from a good angle. I thought I needed to remove the Dial to get to the winder, is this correct?

Any help you can give I would be grateful.

Andrew


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

You don't need to remove the dial to remove the stem. If you pull the crown fully out, you'll see a little lever that swings out between the movement and the case. Push this and pull out the stem.


----------



## APGH (Jul 4, 2009)

Ketil Johansen said:


> You don't need to remove the dial to remove the stem. If you pull the crown fully out, you'll see a little lever that swings out between the movement and the case. Push this and pull out the stem.


Ketil Hi again

Thanks for the advise. I removed winder easily after your help but still haven't got the dial off. I had already rotated the screws you are talking about - are they the ones with a offset hole in them? The trouble is now, I have already moved them I don't know what position is released and which is locked. I have tried rotating them a small amount but it never seems to release the dial. Can you offer anymore help please?

Andrew


----------



## Bassplayer (Jul 29, 2009)

APGH said:


> Ketil Johansen said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to remove the dial to remove the stem. If you pull the crown fully out, you'll see a little lever that swings out between the movement and the case. Push this and pull out the stem.
> ...


Andrew,

I have the following bookmarked,

http://people.timezone.com/msandler/Articl.../Seiko7005.html

it may be of some assistance. I'm not sure if it will answer all your questions as it's years since I referred to it (and I haven't read it through before posting the link 

Hope it's of some help.

Dave.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

cool link dave thanks for that,

paul


----------



## APGH (Jul 4, 2009)

Bassplayer said:


> QUOTE (APGH @ Aug 3 2009, 05:43 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>QUOTE (Ketil Johansen @ Jul 27 2009, 08:13 AM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>You don't need to remove the dial to remove the stem. If you pull the crown fully out, you'll see a little lever that swings out between the movement and the case. Push this and pull out the stem.
> 
> Ketil Hi again
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave.

Strange - link in your reply was dead but when I pasted it from my reply in quote area above, it worked. Looks interesting and will give it a try, thanks.

Andrew


----------

